# Westminster, 2008



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone will be going to Westminster in February?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, ma'am! I'll be there. 

I'm pretty sure that Melissa, Dawna and Diane (Windfall Havanese) will be there as well.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I better get my tickets!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh! I wish... but I think I would love to have an entire winter not seeing any snow 

Amanda


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

NO SNOW?! Im praying it snows. I hope we get snowed in.    

I will be there! I don't think Dawna can make it this year. I LOVE NYC!!!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

I am going to try!

We are only 45 min away, I need to convince hubby to come with me.

~kristin


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

No Dawna? Bummer!
Maybe Michele & Kristin? Cool!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Just wondering if anyone will be going to Westminster in February?


Winter in NY? No, no and no! :smow::smow::smow::smow:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I might be able to go... I mean, Madison Square Garden is only about a 15 minute cab ride from me.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oooh, I didn't know about this. I could take the train straight to the Garden. How do you get tickets? are they real hard to get?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Not sure how to get my DH to plan a trip to NY around my Westminster and my Hav friends, but I could work on it. We love to visit NY and it is only about 1.5 hours from here. We usually go a few times a year.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Last year I went online and bought a ticket for the day the Havs were showing. I forgot what I paid, but only sat in it that seat for about an hour and a half. I think it was general admission, but not sure. When it was time for the Havs, I just went down to ringside and was lucky enough to get a spot right behind the judges table and watched the judging from there. 

If you know what day/time/ring they are showing, you could possibly get a seat closer up and not have to stand ringside.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Info from show website

Gen Adm is $40/day. This means seating is first come/first served. I got there before 9am and got a good seat. It was empty and I was able to observe other judging. But, standing ringside was much better. Wear comfortable shoes. :biggrin1:

Toy group judging is Tues, Feb 12. I didn't see any other info about time or ring, but if you wanted to buy tickets early, this info helps. 

For those of you not familiar with MSG, it is a huge arena. The floor of the arena is then divided up into numerous rings for each dog breed. They will post which breed will be in which ring, so you can decide where to sit in the arena. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

I'll be there!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah!!!!! We'll have to get forum name tags so we can all meet.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I would really encourage yall to get tickets for Groups as well. Its just so glamorous and fun to be at. We will for sure meet up. A lot of people hang out at a bar across the street. Martini Party anyone????


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Last year I could only get away for the Hav judging. Hopefully I can stay all day this year. I'm trying to work that out already.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm up for the martini party so long as I can get my butt out of there. We'll have to snag Kathy too. I bet she's going.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo: Martini party!! Count me in. I have got to see if I can make it the day the Havs are in the ring!!


----------

